# How to remove wheels from an old wagon?



## 2psps (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello,
  I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm trying to disassemble an old wagon (murray I believe) but I'm having issues removing the wheels from the axel. Ive attached a photo of the rim, ive already removed the hubcap.










Anyone have any tips?


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 21, 2019)

Tabs for hubcaps on backside of wheel 
Bend slightly back and remove hubcap from front 

Or 
If no tabs on backside 
Flat screwdriver slid gently under hubcap shimmy and raise hubcap out and off wheel 
There should be 2 or 3 small tabs on bottom of hubcap snapping into wheel. 
Slide screwdriver under Cap in different locations not only one area.  Work your way around 

Might even see 1 single small slot to insert small screwdriver 

Should be left with simple cotter pin on axle. 


Welcome and good luck 

Mark


----------



## 2psps (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Mark.

I was able to remove the hubcap however I'm having trouble pulling the rim off the axel. I've removed the nut but the rim seems to be sitting on a piece that has small lip on both sides of the rim that keeps the rim from sliding up and down the axel. I've included a photo for your reference.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 21, 2019)

Use some rust lube?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 21, 2019)

PB blaster


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 21, 2019)

wd40 or bp blast and thay should work free nice wagon I have the same that I restored a few years ago


----------



## 2psps (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I left it soaking in PB blaster last night hopefully todays its loosened  up a bit.

I wanted to ask and make sure before I took the mallet to it.


----------

